# Norditropin Simplexx cartridges



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys it's been a while but back on here. Just after some advice I've just got a simplexx cartridge 10mg it looks legit , smells legit I pushed a little air in to see if the Bung moved and it did.

I was just after a bit of expert knowledge to confirm or disappoint.

whats your thoughts please see the pics.

i know these get faked a lot so just checking.

All advice much appreciated


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone help me out?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

THE COLONEL said:


> Anyone help me out?


 not an expert on these so cant say much other than im sure you can scan the barcode with 'Smart Tag' app on your smart phone and it will/should tell you where the cartridge is from. Fakes dont do this.


----------



## bizeta (Jul 21, 2016)

I heard that these Romanian Norditropin 30IU are fake containing insulin...be careful...


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

If you push air in the bung will move as its added pressure, the way to tell is to draw from it, the bung should move seamlessly with the amount of liquid removed and there should be no air bubble in there filling the void, I've only ever used the legit nordililet pen and the bung moves fluidly with the liquid removed and stays flush with the end of the liquid at the other end of that makes sense? I've only ever use the pharma grade Nutropin cartridge and this does the same, no need to poke or touch the bung at all, it moves and creates no air bubble,

im not saying yours are fake mate it's just the only way I know how too tell from my experience


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

As clubber said the ones I had were from venezula and when I scanned them it came up with product number and place of purchase, my friend has some of these exact cartridges, I just text him and he's binned them as they were making him feel sleepy and they didn't scan, just said no product. Seems to be a lot flooding the market, the biggest give away is price, any cheaper than £3 per iu and I would stay well away


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

meekdown said:


> As clubber said the ones I had were from venezula and when I scanned them it came up with product number and place of purchase, my friend has some of these exact cartridges, I just text him and he's binned them as they were making him feel sleepy and they didn't scan, just said no product. Seems to be a lot flooding the market, the biggest give away is price, any cheaper than £3 per iu and I would stay well away


 my mate at the same prob, boxes looked real deal, but didnt scan and had other people confirm they were fake.

id imagine the safest bet for pharma GH on the market is the Pfizer Go-Quick pens, the twist system cant be copied, too technical unless your a mega rich company.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mate at the same prob, boxes looked real deal, but didnt scan and had other people confirm they were fake.
> 
> id imagine the safest bet for pharma GH on the market is the Pfizer Go-Quick pens, the twist system cant be copied, too technical unless your a mega rich company.


 Yeah the go quick pens, nordilet pens as there very complex and once you open the box the pen is attached to the box and if you opened it, you have to pretty much pull the box apart to get the pen released, the Lilly humatrope kits are a good bet also very hard to fake. I've got the Nutropin cartridge but I got them off a chemist in the uk, there the only cartridges I trust, there so easy to fake compaired to the twist mix pens etc I stay away and use the others mentioned


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers guys! Absolutely fuming about this. Did barcode came up as nothing. You can't trust no one in this game anymore!

if it's insulin. Someone's gonna end up in a coma


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

THE COLONEL said:


> Cheers guys! Absolutely fuming about this. Did barcode came up as nothing. You can't trust no one in this game anymore!
> 
> if it's insulin. Someone's gonna end up in a coma


 gh, pharma especially, is a minefield, thats why i stay away from that side of things. I use hygetropins, knowing that theyre generic and batches will be different from the last, but the amount i use, 5iu EOD its fine for me. I can get Pfizers and Lillys, but the price just isnt worth if for me. If i was competing, or rich lol, then yes, but for average Joe like me, a decent generic is fine.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

THE COLONEL said:


> Hi guys it's been a while but back on here. Just after some advice I've just got a simplexx cartridge 10mg it looks legit , smells legit I pushed a little air in to see if the Bung moved and it did.
> 
> I was just after a bit of expert knowledge to confirm or disappoint.
> 
> ...


 Wish I'd seen this thread earlier I've just ordered a 1000 worth... Fingers crossed?


----------

